# What does recce mean?



## Grom_PL (10 Jan 2005)

I'm a Noob at this army stuff, but what does recce mean, reconnaissance?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2005)

Grom_PL said:
			
		

> I'm a Noob at this army stuff, but what does recce mean, reconnaissance?



Yes !


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Jan 2005)

This is a good refference. It was posted in the short lived abbreviations forum

http://www.ece.ualberta.ca/~rschultz/A-AD-121-F01-JX-00_-_CF_Manual_of_Abbreviations.pdf

edit: just incase you or anyone needs it for the future


----------

